# ltmodem module will not compile with 2.6.0

## illumynite

I have a Lucent winmodem in my Dell Inspiron 8000, and the ltmodem module worked beautifully with kernel 2.4.x, but the blasted thing will not compile with 2.6.0... Anyone know of an ebuild that will solve my problem???  :Smile: 

And BTW, I have everything working flawlessly on this thing with 2.6.0.. the NVIDIA driver works flawlessly, PCMCIA works, my Orinoco 802.11b card works flawlessly, sound works great, everything except the modem now.  

-Rob

----------

## albright

are you using the "alk" package, needed for 2.6 kernel, see:

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/

----------

## Slyer

Illumynite,

Can you tel me what setting do you use for make working your maestro3 sound card in your I8K??? Mine was OK with 2.4 kernel, but not with 2.6

Thx

----------

## illumynite

 *Slyer wrote:*   

> Illumynite,
> 
> Can you tel me what setting do you use for make working your maestro3 sound card in your I8K??? Mine was OK with 2.4 kernel, but not with 2.6
> 
> Thx

 

Well I used the OSS sound driver, not the ALSA sound driver.  I didn't want to bother with setting up ALSA, and used the OSS driver instead.  It says it's deprecated, but nothing I use needs ALSA. 

Are you using the ALSA or OSS driver?? 

-Rob

----------

## jouzts

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem -pv  

fails with:

Compilation of lt_modem.o failed,

as expected from absence of modversions.h

Read Compile_properly.txt from DOCs/.

But installing ltmodem-2.6-alk per the README yields:

ltmodem: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Loading Lucent Modem Controller driver version 8.26

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_get_baud_rate

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_register_driver

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_remove_one_port

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_update_timeout

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_unregister_driver

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_get_divisor

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_add_one_port

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_write_wakeup

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_get_baud_rate

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_register_driver

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_remove_one_port

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_update_timeout

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_unregister_driver

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_get_divisor

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_add_one_port

ltserial: Unknown symbol uart_write_wakeup

Anyone have any thoughts?

John

----------

## Joebel

I Had those same Uart messages when I compiled the "alk" version. Problem was not having some serial stuff in the kernel or modules. I thought it was SERIAL_CORE that was needed.

Anyway, here's the serial part of my .config. Not all will be needed just for ltmodem. ltmodem compiled with this kernel perfecly, and works.

------ Serial part 2.6 .config ------- 

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

----------------------------------------------

Cheers

----------

## jouzts

Joebel:

Many thanks. You hit the nail on the head, although Christmas intervened 

before I could test you suggestions. The little all-Intel box I was compiling for has 4 USB 1.1 ports but no external serial ports. 

I didn't think about the fact that a WinModem would probably require an internal one. 

In the hopes of adding a little further value to the invaluable Gentoo forums, here is the alk README with a gentoo-specific addendum:

"Edit KERNEL_DIR variable in Makefile to reflect your 2.6 kernel dir.

Then just run make.

You will get ltmodem.ko & ltserial.ko. Copy them to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/other/

dir and run depmod -a. Edit your modprobe.conf to load ltserial (not lt_serial)

for /dev/ttyLT0."

GENTOO SPECIFIC:

   Editing /etc/modules.d/ltmodem and running modules-update is the Gentoo (aka,

permanent) way of editing modprobe.conf. Gentoo seems to prefer the /dev/tts/LT0

device, which also works with these ltserial and ltmodem modules. Here is a copy

of my /etc/modules.d/ltmodem for anyone who has not made a previous ltmodem

emerge:

# lt_drivers: autoloading and insertion parameter usage

alias char-major-62 ltserial

alias /dev/tts/LT0  ltserial

alias /dev/modem ltserial

# options lt_modem vendor_id=0x115d device_id=0x0420 Forced=3,0x130,0x2f8

# section for lt_drivers ends

John

----------

